# Why do i care???



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So when I see the ex friend in pics or out and about and she is super happy. Why does that just piss me off? And she has good friends surronding her? I thought that people who put out bad recieve bad not get POSITIVE. MAN I hate my life


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Ya know, Sunflower...I think you really need to step back and think about yourself, your relationship and the way you handle situations in your life. Regardless of HER life, until you honestly examine your life and put some honest work into yourself and your realtionship...you are going to find yourself back here again and again and again....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sunflower said:


> So when I see the ex friend in pics or out and about and she is super happy. Why does that just piss me off? And she has good friends surronding her? I thought that people who put out bad recieve bad not get POSITIVE. MAN I hate my life


that would piss me off, too. back when i hated my H it made me so angry that everything was going so well for him and my life was in shambles. i have a sister that i hate for some things she did and i hope her life sucks. 

just keep in mind that this will pass for you. you'll hate her for a long time but eventually you'll move on and not care about her life anymore. just keep trying and pushing forward. find something you love doing and it'll fade faster.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Mommybean said:


> Ya know, Sunflower...I think you really need to step back and think about yourself, your relationship and the way you handle situations in your life. Regardless of HER life, until you honestly examine your life and put some honest work into yourself and your realtionship...you are going to find yourself back here again and again and again....



I agree with you but its so HARD,. I couldnt tell you why? I mean its just really hard that someone could do that be that way and treat someone that did ALL that to like they just dont give a ****. it really hurts my feelings? I dont know I guess I just expected her to have a bit of a heart. and also KARMA


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Blanca said:


> that would piss me off, too. back when i hated my H it made me so angry that everything was going so well for him and my life was in shambles. i have a sister that i hate for some things she did and i hope her life sucks.
> 
> just keep in mind that this will pass for you. you'll hate her for a long time but eventually you'll move on and not care about her life anymore. just keep trying and pushing forward. find something you love doing and it'll fade faster.




I know its so horrible to think that way seriously huh! but you get so mad at what they did and how they treated you and then when you see how bad your life is and friendless and then you look at them happy and surronded with great friends it just kills me


----------



## jen213 (Aug 20, 2010)

I say love and move on..Hate will only consume you..You dont want that..Be a better and bigger person..because in the end it isnt about him its about you. Love yourself with everything in you.Trust that god has a bigger plan for you..You want to get back at your ex??? Move on to a bigger and better you.That is when I beleive the hate will stop.if someone hits you 9 times forgive 9 times..


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my quotes to live by:

"Worse things have happened to better people"

It can always be much worse........enjoy life, find a way, focus on yourself, kids, family. Here is anothe quote I live by:

"Life is like a coin you can spend it anyway you want, but you can only spend it once"

Life is too short do what makes you happy. I always think of Samantha when life get's hard. She isn't family not even a friend. She was young girl who worked at the UPS store. Over the course of 1 month I shipped alot of parts across the US and she was often the person working. Samantha was a small girl 5 foot probably 105lbs and one day we were talking about high blood pressure. I had just started on pills.........go figure....stupid gentics since I eat healthy, exercise, and am by most peoples measure "In shape".

She said "Yeah I have that"? At 20 I said. She said I have diabetes and rheumatoid arthritis too...with a smile. Wow!! That sucks.........she went on to say she has spent 7 years of her life in and out of Children's Hospital fighting cancers, but that she was currently in remission for how long though she did not know :-( She says about every 1-2 years since she was 9 she has been fighting it. All of the chemo has given her some crappy permanent side affects.

We talked for a bit longer and I saw her a few more times after that. Recently I stopped in to drop off a package and asked how she was......the person there sadi "She is now back in the hospital and it doesn't look good!!"

Life isn't fair and as long as you have your health go get out there and live!! Don't let people ruin YOUR LIFE!

Good luck!


----------

